# Vermont Sheep and Wool Festival



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Tunbridge, Vermton. This weekend for those able/willing to go (I am!). You can print a coupon on the website too, $1 off admission:

https://vtsheepandwoolfest.com


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah! Jealous! Have fun and share some pictures! I went to the Northern California Wool and Fiber festival last month. Compared to previous years the event seems to be shrinking - not nearly as many fleeces and far fewer vendors. After looking forward to it all year I was disappointed.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

What a lovely time. I got to chat with a lady I know who breeds cashmere goats, pet an angora rabbit, ate some organic ice cream from grass-fed jerseys after some rabbit chili for lunch, and watched border collie and shearing demos.


Cashmere goats


Damn good ice cream


Sheep dog demos


Finnsheep ewe(left) Clun forest ewe (right)


Llamas


Finnsheep yearlings


Angora yearlings


Bluefaces leisters


Cotswolds


Icelandic sheep


Angora rabbit


Gotland ewe


1/2 Teeswater 1/2 Blacknose Valais sheep


Alpacas


Cashmeres


Cashmere yearlings


Cashmeres


Cashmere buck


Cashmere buck


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the picture Altair! Looks like a fun day. What did you come home with?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I really wanted to come home with some cashmeres but I'll have to hold off 'til spring when we won't need hay. I wish I did fiber-related things like knitting, weaving, crochet, etc. but I don't, at least not yet! We'll be back next year, maybe to show some animals (wishful thinking!)


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

altair said:


> I really wanted to come home with some cashmeres but I'll have to hold off 'til spring when we won't need hay. I wish I did fiber-related things like knitting, weaving, crochet, etc. but I don't, at least not yet! We'll be back next year, maybe to show some animals (wishful thinking!)


Hey there! Did you even end up getting the cashmeres? I dabble in fiber crafts and think about getting a fiber animal... dreams...


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I was supposed to and had a deposit in place. The sucky part was the breeder unknowingly had a buck who possibly was passing teat defects. So I opted not to consider those genetics in a starter herd, marginal chance that they were. 

But I am on her list for next year still when she has another buck in place. Waiting another year is frustrating but I'll try to get our land and barn spruced up even more and focus on gardening and trees


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I will say if you're in Maine, look for Springtide Farm in Bremen. Their farm/animals were recently in the last issue of Wild Fibers magazine: https://www.springtidefarm.com/


----------

